# Question for breeders, am I being cheated??



## cmcanada (Jan 24, 2015)

So I got in contact with a GSP breeder to purchase a puppy. The breeder had a litter due and once the puppies were born she said I was first in line for a female puppy. All the puppies except for my female puppy passed away within a few days. She said that my puppy was doing great and she asked for my deposit. She told me over the phone that the puppy would be vet checked, wormed, and gave first shots. I then mailed my deposit and for 5 weeks everything was fine. Yesterday she messaged me and told me that the puppy would not be vet checked because it was going to cost her $150 to have it checked and that she wouldn't be making any money. I told her that it wasn't right and that she should still have it checked especially since something went wrong with the other puppies in the litter. We went back and forth and she said she just wasn't going to sale me the puppy anymore. When I asked for my deposit back because she breeched our agreement she said she didn't have to give it back to me. I told her that if I didn't receive it back that I would be filing a claim with small claims court. She said that if I threatened her she would not give it back. I honestly just wanted the puppy and to finish paying her. Is there anything I can do or am I SOL??


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Wow*

Ummm this is the most incredulous thing I have ever heard!!! I am on YOUR side. You get your money back from that breeder! And if she doesn't you sue her! I know it may not feel,worth while going through the whole legal process and losing time and all that but it's the principal. What a horrible breeder!!! This reminds me of the time I worked for a company and part of my salary was commission. I was told I wouldn't be getting commission for a few paychecks because the company didn't make good money that month. What the heck!! Like how can she say cause she didn't make money she is not going to hold up her end? One has nothing to do with the other, a deal is a deal but she is trying to correlate them and she is dead WRONG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*One more thing*

I realized I didn't answer your question cause I was so angry at the situation haha lol. Did you get a contract and receipt? If so, yes you cN take her to court! IF the contract states what you did which is you should get $$ back if no puppy is exchanged. Or if you have other evidence like texts or emails? If no, then sorry my friend, you are s.o.l.


----------



## cmcanada (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you! I even told her that I didn't care if she made a dime off this transaction. She set the price and the agreement, not me. If roles were reversed I would be smart enough to make sure I make a profit or suck it up and deal with it because I had a certain agreement with a person and change my policy/price whatever next litter. And she was offended when I said that she was doing me wrong and that it was not good business for her to do that to me. As of now she says that she will send the money back as long as I don't send threatening messages again which was. ..

I am asking you to agree to a mutual rescission of the contract and for you to return my deposit, after which we will both go our separate ways. If I do not receive my deposit within 5 days, I will begin a small claims action against you. 

Hopefully she sends it but if not I have a signed copy of my deposit and all the messages with what was expected of her and that she got my payment and all that. The thing that worries me is that it was a "nonrefundable" deposit. So I just didn't message her anymore in hopes to get it back without legal action.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Does it state anywhere that the deposit was for a "healthy" pup? Such as fully checked, wormed, etc? That could be helpful to you if it does.


----------



## GSDNewb (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not sure what you are looking for in a GSD, or where in Canada you are, but here's a list of breeders that I think are mostly alright. Scroll down to the Canada section. Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## cmcanada (Jan 24, 2015)

It's not on the deposit agreement we signed but I have several messages from her assuring me that it is a healthy pup and that even though she agreed to have it vet checked she now is not going to. And at first she told me she would give me my money back if I wanted but I told her I still wanted the puppy and didn't want my money back, I just believed that I was deceived. And then she went into she didn't have to sell me the puppy even though I signed an agreement. She said the agreement was just to hold the puppy for me. And then she said she was going to give me back my money "out of the kindness of her heart" but she really didn't have to. I just know once I get this settled and I leave a review for her that reflects my experience with her I can hopefully make her think before doing this to someone else.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well it sounds like you have things under control. Including what you're typing on here. Make sure that you keep "breeder disputes and bashing" private and not post it or your posts will be deleted. Obviously you read the rules before you posted  

Please keep us updated, I'm sure that this puppy just wasn't right for you and hopefully you are able to get your money back and let the right one find you. Then we will get to share in your journey of raising the right puppy!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Would it be possible to get the breeders name/kennel name and the location. I am in Canada as well, and this sounds awfully familiar. You can pm me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Please keep any conversation identifying the name of the breeder private between two people and not posted on the forum.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how much of a deposit did you send her? 

Personally, I wouldn't have sent that deposit if all the puppies passed away except one, I'd be wondering "why" they all died ? 

Doesn't sound like you were dealing with a reputable breeder to begin with..


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> how much of a deposit did you send her?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have sent that deposit if all the puppies passed away except one, I'd be wondering "why" they all died ?
> 
> Doesn't sound like you were dealing with a reputable breeder to begin with..


Did you send money after knowing the rest of the litter died. If so, perhaps a lesson learned the hard way. Bad decision and a bad breeder. Pups just don't fall off the earth in six weeks..:help:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, you are being cheated. But it sounds like you have it under control. Who knows what is going on in this woman's life. She may have perceived you as being threatening, and became defensive. She may have been having a bad day. If she gives you your deposit back, then I would say think no more about it.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Would it be possible to get the breeders name/kennel name and the location. I am in Canada as well, and this sounds awfully familiar. You can pm me.


Agreed, this does sound familiar! Something about someone looking for the breeder of her last dog..the breeder passed away, but the daughter was breeding. Was expecting a litter, took her deposit, voila... No pups, and she was having a heck of a time getting her money back..


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Your rights are in the contract. She is willing to deliver the puppy for the balance of the money (her end of the contract obligation). If the vet check was just mentioned over the phone and it's not in the contract you may have a problem in small claims court.


----------

